

I need a company that can store my wares and ship them to customers for me. - clayrab

Anyone know a good company that provides this service?&#60;p&#62;I would like to do this myself, but I am going to be in Switzerland for the forseeable future and won't be able.&#60;p&#62;I would only be holding approx. 2^3m of goods and would want room to grow.
======
mindcrime
Amazon.com offers such a service, for one.

[http://www.amazonservices.com/content/fulfillment-by-
amazon....](http://www.amazonservices.com/content/fulfillment-by-amazon.htm)

------
chwahoo
Check out Amazon's fulfullment services:
[http://www.amazonservices.com/content/fulfillment-by-
amazon....](http://www.amazonservices.com/content/fulfillment-by-amazon.htm)

